# Digital spl-meter ok?



## Gson76 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I am a new member of this delicate Shack-forum. And I can tell you, I am reading post like never before - most interesting stuff, specially the BDF/REW stuff! I´m so glad I found you  

I am so tired at my boomy bass response in my apartment so I was hoping to buy the suitable gadgets to be able to get going.

That´s why I bought a measuring device yesterday called JTS-1357 from a store in Sweden. It was the first thing to buy, next to collect is the DSP1124P and some cables. The JTS-1357 is a digital thing that I hope will work together with the REW software. The problem is that it´s not Radio Shack model with the compensation figures that tells me what is right and wrong in the lower octaves... But, I have been reading that todays digitals are more accurate though, so maybe it´s not an issue after all...?

However, here is the specification of the spl-meter: Hope it work. Sorry Admins for me trying to post an "URL"...

What do you say? Does it work to hook it up with my laptop with a descent external sound card as the JTS-1357 has the AC/DC output?

Thanks again for a great site and some awesome get-it-all-started functions:heartbeat:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It certainly has all the right specs. I don't think I've seen this one before.

I wonder if it's related to the VoltCraft?...... Have you seen this one Sonnie? It's quite expensive.










brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I upgraded you account Martin... and welcome to the Shack!

Nope, I have not seen this one until now. I've got a VoltCraft/Galaxy on order (CM-140) for testing... they run about 100 bucks.


----------



## Gson76 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, Brucek and Sonnie!
I was choosing between the Voltcraft and the JTS-model, and with the advantage of the output AC/DC on the JTS, made my decision easy. And it was good to hear it from you guys as well  I´ve been searhing for a suitable meter and honestly they all have near the same specifications... I believe the most of them have the same components "under the hood", just different names. The norm IEC651 type 2, ANSI S1.4 Type 2 make them all brothers and sisters?

Take care/Martin


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They could be all the same... :huh: 

The CM-140 has AC/DC out as well.


----------

